# Not a golden retriver but she is still "golden" to me



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so so sorry. She is a beautiful dog and you gave her a great life of being loved. This is your final act of love. Tears for you, your wife, and Angel.


----------



## brianne (Feb 18, 2012)

So very sorry. I grew up with German Shepherds and they are a wonderful breed - so loyal and intelligent.

Godspeed, lovely Athena.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry - it's never an easy decision, even when we know in our hearts that it is the right one.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Athena is beautiful. I am so sorry.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry. My deepest condolences.


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm so sorry. My first dog as an adult was a GSD as well. When we lost her, Storm, our first Golden, was 10 months old and was a lifesaver in keeping our spirits up. I will be thinking of you and your family in the days ahead.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I am so sorry  Athena is a beautiful girl.


----------



## hahuston (Jul 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry. What a lovely dog she was.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I’m so sorry. It’s never easy, especially with a degenerative disease with no distinct milestones by which to make the decision. She’s a lovely girl!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry it is time to say good bye to Athena. She will live in your heart forever! My thoughts are with you during this difficult time.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Athena....


----------



## CAgirlinIA (Dec 22, 2017)

My sincerest condolences. We had to make that decision in July with our 13 year-old. It happened very suddenly and even though I knew we had been living on borrowed time, I was totally unprepared mentally; I still miss him. As "they" say, a dog's only fault is that they don't live long enough. Peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about Athena, godspeed sweet girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Is Angel having her surgery today?


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Yes Angel is at the vet right now.
I put Athena down Friday, it was the worst feeling I have ever had, losing your first girlfriend doesn't come close to the feeling. I was good up till they gave her the first shot to put her to sleep and she raised her head to me i tap her on the nose telling her it is OK, she laid down and her head jolted a little and she took deep breath, i lost it completely lost it. I honest to god have never felt that badly or cried like that in public. I am a very stoic guy and i was a mess the silver lining is the vet said she very rarely will tell the owner they picked the perfect time to put there dog down but he said i had picked the perfect time. Athena had a head tilt going on for about 2 to 3 weeks prior and i noticed it but didn't really give it much though until about a week ago when i noticed it was more pronounced. I know from being a book worm and knowing things that i have no need to know, wife calls me here Wikipedia, that a titled head means one of 2 things, 1 ear infection or 2 a brain issue. the vet agreed i had told her i smelt Athena ear for yeast or a odor and i didn't smell anything she asked if i saw a seizure which i had not but i am not with her all day so it is possible she had one without me known, but 2 others things lead me to tell her i felt it was either a tumor or a lesion, she asked what they where and i told her it was Athena's front left leg how she walked with it almost like she was throwing it forward with little control and how of late she gave me a confused look on top of her being confused ever so slightly lately i personally felt she had a tumor. the vet did one last check and to my shock said she believes that Athena was more then likely had a brain issue not sure if it is a lesion or tumor. however she said she believed that Athena was probably a week away from having seizures if she has no already been having them. Very long story short i did the right thing i know that but i felt so bad. I am 100% sure angel knows something is wrong now she is WAY more skittish and she is searching in all of the places Athena should be and she i finding her.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss and my heart goes out to you! It sounds like you did what was best for your girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am glad you have assurance that it was the right time, a tiny comfort in a sad sad circumstance. It gets easier, even though you will always miss her. Let us know how Angel is doing. Poor little girl's world is getting rocked twice.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

Ya, i hope she doesn't fall apart completely. i have read a fragile temperament dog can fall apart if things in there lifes turn upside down. i mean even in humans it can happen.


----------

